# Hello fae Scottish lassie



## Claire (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, This is the very first forum I have ever taken part in so please be patient with me 
I am 31 years old and started Taekwondo a year ago. I had never done any MA before but was instantly hooked on TKD. I train faithfully 2-3 times a week and I'm very proud to say that I have gained an A pass at each of my 5 gradings. My current belt is blue tags. (I don't know how to change my belt ranking from white alongside my avatar so please help!)
I am looking forward to being able to join in discussions with other enthusiasts and will be looking for lots of tips!

Claire


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello Claire and welcome to MartialTalk ... just keep posting, the rank will change automatically ... enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello Claire, welcome to MT . The rank near your avatar has to do with the number of posts you make here, not your actual rank.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard, *Claire*.  For your first forum you picked a good one I can assure you .

Take your time to browse around; there's a huge history of posts and subjects to sink your teeth into.

Never be afraid to ask questions or voice your opinions - the Moderation Team here is very on-the-ball and you'll soon get the idea of what's acceptable and what isn't.  Just post with the same kind of courtesy you would speak to someone in real life and you'll be fine.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome.  As others have said -- the whole thing is to be friendly and have fun.  You do that, and you'll enjoy your time here.  In fact, you might even find it to be addictive!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## exile (Jun 29, 2008)

Good to have you with us, Claire.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!  We're a patient bunch


----------



## Kacey (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Always good to have another female martial artist - especially another TKD'er!


----------



## hapkenkido (Jun 29, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome ye Scottish Lass to Martial Talk. Home of 500,000+ posts and 8,000 members (where-ever they are). Aye, as the others said, enjoy your stay and post freely where ye might want to contribute. 
Martial Talk also has a fine search engine and it can help you find old posts related to whatever questions you might have. If you don't find it then ask away. Some of the finest TKD'ers are on this forum and they'd be happy to help out. 

:asian:


----------



## LanJie (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello Claire,
  It is nice to meet you and good luck with your training.
Regards,
Steve


----------



## harlan (Jun 30, 2008)

'Fit like?'

Welcome to the forum. Good to hear another from woman addicted to martial arts.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jun 30, 2008)

Allo Lass   Welcome aboard


----------



## jkembry (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hopeful Tomorrow (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi, as a fellow newbie welcome to Martial Talk. I think you will like it very much. We have already received great feedback and many helpful ideas from just the few posts we have made. I'm sure you will be able to find any help you need from the multitude of great martial artists on the site. Have a great day!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Jun 30, 2008)

Greetings lassie and Welcome to MT...


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome, Claire! Look forward to reading your thoughts, and learning from what you share.


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello there and welcome.


----------

